# Need Help!!!



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Hi I'm new to the forums. I just recently bought separates a Krell showcase 7.1 and a sunfire TGA 7200. Before this I had a Pioneer elite 55txi that had audysee EQ so I never needed this kind of program before...or so I thought. The Krell showcase offers more advanced options for EQ but does not provide a mic or program to calibrate it. My question is I have sacd inputs for 7.1 analog can I calibrate all my individual speakers using this? Also with the galaxy spl can I use this as a mic for all the testing of my full range speakers? Thank you for any help or advice you can give me.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> sacd inputs for 7.1 analog can I calibrate all my individual speakers using this?


Yeah, should be fine to use the 7.1 analog bypass for measuring, doing one speaker at a time....but will the Krell EQ apply to these inputs?



> Also with the galaxy spl can I use this as a mic for all the testing of my full range speakers?


The Galaxy CM-140 appears to be pretty good full range. We have a calibration file for it on the download page, that compensates for the low end inaccuracy of its C-Weight filter... and be sure to also check the C-Weight box for full range measures.

brucek


----------

